# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [Delphi 7] - Animated Cursor

## Madboy

```
const
  cnCursorID1 = 1;
begin
  Screen.Cursors[ cnCursorID1 ] :=
    LoadCursorFromFile(
      'c:\winnt\cursors\piano.ani' );
  Cursor := cnCursorID1;
end;
```

----------

